# 2x8 Pin PCIe zu 1x8 Pin PCIe machen.



## Repsoler (14. Oktober 2017)

Servus an Alle.

Ich habe eine kurze Frage. Ich besitze ein be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850w.

Nun habe ich eine Lightning Z, welche drei 8 Pin Stromabschlüssse braucht.

Zwei davon habe ich mit einem 2x8 Pin PCIe Kabel, welches dem Netzteil beilag verbunden. 

Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob es möglich ist, einfach aus einem weiteten 2x8 Pin PCIe Kabel (welches dem Netzteil beiligt)  einen 8Pin Strang zu entfernen, um damit den letzten Stromanschluss meiner Graka zu bedienen, ohne das ein Strang ungenutzt ist.Ich habe entsprechendes Werkzeug von Lamptron hier.

Kann dich das in einer Form nachteilig auf meine Hardware ( Netzteil oder Grafikkarte) auswirken?  

Edit: auf dem Foto ist so ein Stecker, welcher in den PCIe Steckplatz des Netzteils kommt. 6 Pins sind jeweils ein Strang, welcher zu einem 8Pin Stromanschluss zur Grakfikarte geht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Oktober 2017)

Da ich auch ein DDP besitze, habe ich mir da auch schon Gedanken darüber gemacht.
Configurator | CableMod Global Store evtl. ist die Cablemod konfiguration die passende Lösung.

Da hat es folgende Optionen:
Dual 6+2 Pin PCIe
Dual 8 Pin PCIe
8 + 6 Pin PCIe
6 Pin PCIe
8 Pin PCIe <- Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren

Die Käbel werden da auch extra an die jeweiligen power Ausgänge des ausgewählten Netzteils angepasst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Du hast am Netzteil sechs PCIe Kabelstränge und benötigst drei davon. Es ist nicht so schön, weil es Doppelstränge sind.


----------



## Repsoler (15. Oktober 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Da ich auch ein DDP besitze, habe ich mir da auch schon Gedanken darüber gemacht.
> Configurator | CableMod Global Store evtl. ist die Cablemod konfiguration die passende Lösung.
> 
> Da hat es folgende Optionen:
> ...




Habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Kosten mit Fracht jedoch über 70 Dollar -.- 
Viel Geld für ein paar Kabel.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Du hast am Netzteil sechs PCIe Kabelstränge und benötigst drei davon. Es ist nicht so schön, weil es Doppelstränge sind.



Richtig. Einer Würde dann einfach ungenutzt rum baumeln. Einen doppelten habe ich verbaut und einen einzelnen würde ich brauchen. Deswegen die die Frage, ob es möglich wäre einen Strang aus einem 2×8Pin PCIe zu entfernen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Ja, einer liegt dann eben tot im Case -- das ist leider so bei den Doppelstrang Kabeln.
Denk auch daran, dass die zwei 8 Pin, die du schon dran hast an der Karte, von einer Rail kommen.
Es ist also sowieso nicht verkehrt, den dritten Anschluss von der zweiten Rail speisen zu lassen.

Möglich ist das vermutlich schon, nur verlierst du dann die Garantie, weil die Kabel eben auch zum Netzteil gehören.
Daher würde ich das nicht machen und eben mit dem vierten Kabel leben, das dann so im Rechner liegt.


----------



## FoxXsays (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich klinke mich mal kurz ein, weil sich hier auch eine für mich relevante Frage auftut:

Ich habe ebenfalls ein DPP 11, allerdings in 650w. Ich habe habe meine 1080ti über eines der mitgelieferten 8 PIN zu 2x 6+2 PIN angeschlossen. Ein Bekannter riet mir allerdings die Karte über zwei separate Netzteilports anzuschließen (also über zwei separate Steckplätze am Netzteil und nicht mit Ypsilon).

Das ist doch Quatsch, oder gibts da einen vernünftige Erklärung für?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, aktuell hast du die Grafikkarte nur an einer Rail angeschlossen.
Mit dem zweiten Kabel kannst du sie an beide Rails anschließen, was natürlich sinnvoller wäre.

Kann sein, dass die Karte die eine Rail mal überlastet oder schon dabei ist und der Rechner dann abschaltet.
Wenn er abschaltet, weißt du, wieso -- weil die eine Rail zu wenig Leistung liefert für die Karte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2017)

FoxXsays schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch, oder gibts da einen vernünftige Erklärung für?



Ja, du hast nur eine Rail in Verwendung, er zwei. Er hat dadurch eine gleichmäßigere Netzteilbelastung und eine viel geringere Chance auf Auslösen einer OCP.
Lies doch mal die Anleitung deines Netzteiles, da steht drin wie man warum was anschließen soll und warum es Quatsch ist es so wie du zu machen


----------



## FoxXsays (15. Oktober 2017)

Okay, danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

FoxXsays schrieb:


> Okay, danke für eure Antworten !



Einfach mal das Handbuch lesen.


----------



## FoxXsays (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal das Handbuch lesen.


Das sollte ich mir wohl wirklich mal angewöhnen XD.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2017)

FoxXsays schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter riet mir allerdings die Karte über zwei separate Netzteilports anzuschließen


Das sind immer diese "Profis" aus den Netzteilabteilung.
Zuerst qualifizieren sie alle Singlerail Netzteil ab, schreien
"Multirail", dann überbrücken sie zwei Rails an einer Grafik-
karte. Kann man nicht ernst nehmen...

Nein, schließ es mit einem Doppelkabel an eine eigene 
Sicherung an.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... Er hat dadurch eine gleichmäßigere Netzteilbelastung ...


Es werden im Netzteil einmal 12V erstellt und dann über
mehrere Sicherungen verteilt. Was soll da ungleichmäßig 
belastet werden? Wer mehr Saft wil, nimmt den OC-Schalter
und schaltet auf Singlerail, fertig. 

Dann sind natürlich alle Leitungen einer Schiene parallel, aber 
es gibt, abgesehen vom extrem Übertakten, eigentlich kein 
Szenarie, in denen die ca.45A einer 12V Schiene bei BeQuiet 
Netzteilen nicht ausreichend ist. Das war früher bei einer
 R9-295X anders oder heute  bei einer Vega 64, aber für
eine 1080 TI ohne Stickstoff ist das unnötig.

Schauen wir in den Test und finden wir:
_".... Auf den nominal mit 30 Ampere angegebenen 12V1 und 12V2 
liegt die  Abschaltschwelle im Multi-Rail-Betrieb bei ca. 42 Ampere.

 Auf 12V3 und  12V4 erfolgt eine Abschaltung, wenn ungefähr 48 
Ampere auf einer  12V-Schiene anliegen. Im Overclocking-Modus, 
also bei aktiviertem  OC-Key, erfolgt eine Abschaltung bei ca. 80 Ampere...."_

Sobald man also zwei 12V Schienen parallel betreibt, greift
im Allgemeinen zuerst das Gesamtleistungskriterium bevor 
einzelne Leitungssicherungen abschalten. Q.e.d.
Quelle: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer mehr Saft wil, nimmt den OC-Schalter
> und schaltet auf Singlerail, fertig.



Dass das natürlich kompletter Unsinn ist, weißt du?


----------



## FoxXsays (15. Oktober 2017)

Hm, und wie schließe ich die Karte dann an? So wie der TE das auch vor hat? Am liebsten wäre mir ja dann eine Single 8-Pin Lösung. Gibts aber scheinbar für die BeQuiets nicht. Also, haben der TE und ich das gleiche Problem XD.

Gehen die hier:

Corsair Premium Sleeved PCIe Single-Kabel, Doppelpack - schwarz


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2017)

Du nimmst ein Doppelstrangkabel, schließt es an eine Rail des netzteiles an und beide 8-Pol an die Grafikkarte.
Dann nimmst du ein zweites Doppelstrangkabel, schließt es an eine andere Rail des Netzteiles an und einen 8-Pol des Kabels an den 3. Stromanschluss der Grafikkarte, der zweite 8-pol des Kabels bleibt unangeschlossen daneben.


----------



## FoxXsays (15. Oktober 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du nimmst ein Doppelstrangkabel, schließt es an eine Rail des netzteiles an und beide 8-Pol an die Grafikkarte.
> Dann nimmst du ein zweites Doppelstrangkabel, schließt es an eine andere Rail des Netzteiles an und einen 8-Pol des Kabels an den 3. Stromanschluss der Grafikkarte, der zweite 8-pol des Kabels bleibt unangeschlossen daneben.


Ja, meine Karte ist eine MSI Gaming X 1080 ti, die hat nur zwei PCI-E Stecker...


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du "nur" zwei PCIe-Stecker hast brauchste auch nur ein Doppelstrangkabel. Schließe es am Netzteil an der Rail an, die am meisten Ampere liefern kann (siehe Handbuch, wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind da zwei Rails etwas stärker als die anderen  zwei).

So lange du kein extremes OC (WaKü+MODs) machen willst ist das völlig ok. Wenns extrem werden soll nimmste zwei Kabel und schließt je einen Pol an (dass du zwei Rails nutzen kannst) oder schaltest das netzteil per Jumper auf Single-Rail um, dann kann der ganze Saft durch ein einzelnes Kabel fließen (was wenns nicht zwingend nötig ist natürlich nicht sinnvoll ist).


----------



## FoxXsays (15. Oktober 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du "nur" zwei PCIe-Stecker hast brauchste auch nur ein Doppelstrangkabel. Schließe es am Netzteil an der Rail an, die am meisten Ampere liefern kann (siehe Handbuch, wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind da zwei Rails etwas stärker als die anderen  zwei).
> 
> So lange du kein extremes OC (WaKü+MODs) machen willst ist das völlig ok. Wenns extrem werden soll nimmste zwei Kabel und schließt je einen Pol an (dass du zwei Rails nutzen kannst) oder schaltest das netzteil per Jumper auf Single-Rail um, dann kann der ganze Saft durch ein einzelnes Kabel fließen (was wenns nicht zwingend nötig ist natürlich nicht sinnvoll ist).


Okay, da hab ich mich etwas umständlich ausgedrückt [emoji1]! Dank dir [emoji106]


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du "nur" zwei PCIe-Stecker hast brauchste auch nur ein Doppelstrangkabel. Schließe es am Netzteil an der Rail an, die am meisten Ampere liefern kann (siehe Handbuch, wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind da zwei Rails etwas stärker als die anderen  zwei).



Die beiden stärkeren Rails sind ja die PCIe Rails.
Die beiden schwächeren sind EPS und Mainboard.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du "nur" zwei PCIe-Stecker hast brauchste auch nur ein Doppelstrangkabel.


Das Problem ist nur, das überall, auch hier im Forum, Leuten gesagt wird, sie sollen zwei Doppelkabel nehmen 
und nur jeweils ein Kabel anschließen, damit angeblich das Netzteil symetrischer belastet wird. Das ist natürlich
völliger Humbug. Ein Doppelkabel und gut ist. Ansonsten hebelt man das Sicherungskonzept aus. Das versuchte
ich oben etwas umfangreicher zu erläutern. Und da die BeQuiet Netzteile bei ca. 500W pro Schiene (12V x 45A)
abschalten, ist für jedes OC ohne Stickstoff genügend Spielraum.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, das überall, auch hier im Forum, Leuten gesagt wird, sie sollen zwei Doppelkabel nehmen
> und nur jeweils ein Kabel anschließen, damit angeblich das Netzteil symetrischer belastet wird. Das ist natürlich
> völliger Humbug. Ein Doppelkabel und gut ist. Ansonsten hebelt man das Sicherungskonzept aus. Das versuchte
> ich oben etwas umfangreicher zu erläutern. Und da die BeQuiet Netzteile bei ca. 500W pro Schiene (12V x 45A)
> abschalten, ist für jedes OC ohne Stickstoff genügend Spielraum.



Noch mal. extra für dich. Damit auch du das verstehst.
Klar kannst du die Grafikkarte an einer Rail anschließen. Wenns läuft ist es OK.
Falls das Netzteil jedoch abschaltet, wäre es sinnvoller die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte auf beide Rails verteilen.
Das 850er Modell hat logischer Weise keine Probleme, wenn man nur eine Rail nutzt. 
Beim 550er Modell kann das aber schon knapp sein, je nach Grafikkarte. Sah man letztens wieder bei der Vega 64, wo das eben nicht reicht.

Von daher -- einfach mal weniger mutmaßen und besser lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Falls das Netzteil jedoch abschaltet


Warum sollte ein BeQuiet 850W Netzteil mit 48A Abschaltstrom auf einer der 12V VGA Schienen mit eine GTX 1080TI abschalten? Nur darum ging es, nicht um konstruierte andere Fälle. Warum sollte man in so einem Fall ohne Notwendigkeit das Sicherungskonzept aushebeln? Das ist keine Beratung, das ist Blödsinn.

Und wenn dann irgendwer etwas von symetrischer Last im Netzteil als "Argument" abgibt, dann ist das technischer Humbug. Für eine extrem übertaktete  Vega 64 mit 450W  nutzt man kein 550W DPP 11, auch wenn es das mit zwei Leitungen hinbekommt. Aber darum geht es nicht, es ging um eine Empfehlung für den Fragesteller und darum, dass ihm in Foren irgendwer einen Bären aufgebunden hat. Und das schaffen einige Profis auch hier aals allgemeine Empfehlung. Ein DPP 11 550 schaltet irgendwo um 38A (je nach Serienstreuung) ab, also bei 450W. Da muß eine Grafikkarte erstmal hinkommen.


----------



## claster17 (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab mir anfangs auch Gedanken gemacht, wie ich meine Aorus anschließe, da sie bis 375W geht und über eine Rail bei meinem 550er bis 25A liefern können soll. Dann ist mir eingefallen, dass über den PEG ja auch noch Strom bezogen wird. Bei ausgereiztem Powerlimit müssten es ~27A über eine PCIe-Rail sein, wenn ich die von TomsHardware ermittelten bis zu 4A vom PEG abziehe. Abgeschalten hat sich das DPP11 während der Benchmarkruns trotz gelegentlichem Powerlimit nie.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein BeQuiet 850W Netzteil mit 48A Abschaltstrom auf einer der 12V VGA Schienen mit eine GTX 1080TI abschalten?



Das wird es nicht tun, aber du hast davon geredet, dass immer empfohlen wird, beide Rails zu nutzen und das ist falsch.
Es kommt schlicht auf die verwendete Grafikkarte und das verwendete Netzteil an.



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir anfangs auch Gedanken gemacht, wie ich meine Aorus anschließe, da sie bis 375W geht und über eine Rail bei meinem 550er bis 25A liefern können soll. Dann ist mir eingefallen, dass über den PEG ja auch noch Strom bezogen wird. Bei ausgereiztem Powerlimit müssten es ~27A über eine PCIe-Rail sein, wenn ich die von TomsHardware ermittelten bis zu 4A vom PEG abziehe. Abgeschalten hat sich das DPP11 während der Benchmarkruns trotz gelegentlichem Powerlimit nie.



Weil schon das 550er Modell stark ist.
Nur wenn es abschalten sollte -- weißt du, dass du es über beide Rails anschließen kannst und es läuft dann wieder.
Gab schon genug Fälle, wo das Netzteil eben abgeschaltet hat und sich User beschwert haben, weil das Netzteil ja doch stark genug sein müsste.
Aber hier hatte die eine Rail eben nicht gereicht.

Daher -- es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an, pauschalisieren kann man sowas nie und das macht auch keiner.


----------

